# I think I p****d off the wrong bug



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Got home from work and my foot started to get itchy, I'm guessing there was a spider in my boot when I put it on after work

This is about half of it


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeezus thats not nice lol

looks like you got a class A case of the cooties for sure lol


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

It's so itchy


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

calamine lotion, if you have none, i would soak that puppy in some screaming hott water and put in bath salts, and if you dont have that toss in a couple a cups of instant ocean, if it was a spider and it put that many holes in you i would want to get its saliva and whatever else is making your foot itchy the hell outta there , and intant ocean or avon i would salt it up pretty good, just remember when you have your foot in the hott water dont scratch it , and when your foot comes out and is in room temp it may get itchy but leave it cool down and get some calamine lotion on after you did that...

my 2 cents but that looks like it sucks..


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

double post my bad


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

macframalama said:


> calamine lotion, if you have none, i would soak that puppy in some screaming hott water and put in bath salts, and if you dont have that toss in a couple a cups of instant ocean, if it was a spider and it put that many holes in you i would want to get its saliva and whatever else is making your foot itchy the hell outta there , and intant ocean or avon i would salt it up pretty good, just remember when you have your foot in the hott water dont scratch it , and when your foot comes out and is in room temp it may get itchy but leave it cool down and get some calamine lotion on after you did that...
> 
> my 2 cents but that looks like it sucks..


I think I've got one of those foot spa thingies in the closet and about 5 buckets of reef salt at home

I'm totally gonna give it a good soak and play Xbox when I get home


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

your not home.... i would try not to itch that lol, if your only half done your day .. buckle up


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

after bite stuff u get for mosquito bites is ammonia. that may help the itching. if not preparation h helps itches...


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Since it's not my foot I'd say it calls for amputation.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

thats awesome..., whatever bit him bit the $hizzle out of it lol


Lamplighter said:


> Since it's not my foot I'd say it calls for amputation.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

macframalama said:


> thats awesome..., whatever bit him bit the $hizzle out of it lol


 There are venomous spiders in BC that could theoretically kill. I don't know if you've ever seen the mess a spider bite can make. Granted the majority of bites don't turn out to look like the attached pictures. The thing is that there's an obvious reaction to the bite based on the picture. Keep a close eye on it to see if you develop severe Cellulitis. I'd also see a doctor!


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

onefishtwofish said:


> after bite stuff u get for mosquito bites is ammonia. that may help the itching. if not preparation h helps itches...


I should just pee on it


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

I've decided to buy some hair gel and give my foot a Mohawk after my foot spa treatment


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

by the looks of that righteous foot and toe hair you could lol


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

When I wear shorts people ask me where I bought the cool shag pants


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

spit.fire said:


> When I wear shorts people ask me where I bought the cool shag pants


Thats funny, but on the other note. Go to he doctor just incase, can b an allergic reaction but it is better to b safe then sorry


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

spit.fire said:


> I should just pee on it


That only works on Athletes Foot, or other kinds of foot fungus


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

ThePhoenix said:


> That only works on Athletes Foot, or other kinds of foot fungus


And jelly fish stings


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Take some Benadryl (pill or liquid) to help relieve the itchiness.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

The only spiders native to BC that can kill are Brown Recluse and Black Widows. Not everyone will die when bit, but those people who turn out to be allergic, or whos immune systems are compromised can possibly die.

you probably wont die.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

ThePhoenix said:


> The only spiders native to BC that can kill are Brown Recluse and Black Widows. Not everyone will die when bit, but those people who turn out to be allergic, or whos immune systems are compromised can possibly die.
> 
> you probably wont die.


 I'll tell you I know for a fact that the "Brown Recluse" spider can leave you with a gigantic hole in the body. I haven't seen "Black Widows" here but I know they are in BC.

I'd always bang the heel of my shoe on the floor and shake it to see what falls out, when I'm in the desert. Scorpions like to hide in shoes and they sting!


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

If this foot had a sock on it and was bit by a spider it must have been sizable. I would definitely keep an eye on it and if it gets worse see a doctor right away. DO NOT SCRATCH IT NO MATTER HOW ITCHY IT IS. Use a cold compress or an ice pack to help relieve the itch. Polysporin works wonders as well. I hate bug bites.


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

hobo spider bite... ive had some to just put anti itch cream on it


----------



## bcorchidguy (Jan 14, 2011)

First things first, a Doctor should take a look. It doesn't look like you're having a histamine reaction but you are reacting (see little red bumps) Mosquito bites etc all leave different marks and bumps. I've had my level 3 first aid for many years and I will say with no reservations that... I'm not a Doc and with out a Doctor looking at it all you will be able to do is wonder why it's so damn itchy. 

Did I mention you should get a Doctor to look? Good excuse for a drive into Mission.

Douglas


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

Lamplighter said:


> I'll tell you I know for a fact that the "Brown Recluse" spider can leave you with a gigantic hole in the body. I haven't seen "Black Widows" here but I know they are in BC.
> 
> I'd always bang the heel of my shoe on the floor and shake it to see what falls out, when I'm in the desert. Scorpions like to hide in shoes and they sting!


I saw a documentary about brown recluses and there are people out there who react to their bites with nothing more than a mosquito-looking bump. Not everyone is so lucky. There are BR's and BW's in every state, every province.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Thats nothing... I was out with buddies a few years ago(possibly at the peeler bar) my ankle started to itch... Didnt think anything of it. But my leg started to itch, then my knee... I decided to go home, and drove 20 mins, the whole time getting more and more itchy. Being young and not too bright, I thought I might have contracted something nasty from said shady establishment. So as soon as I got home I ran for the shower. When I took my pants off I was covered in red bumps that were really itchy. Then I noticed a spider that looked like a black widdow but brown, crawl out of my pants.... It crawled all the way up one pantleg and down the other, biting me the whole way.......

Man was I ever relieved it was just a spider 

I would agree with you, but then we would both be wrong...


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

Lmao you sure that itch didnt come from the champagne room playa . hahah I dunno where you went my friend lol but the few i have accidentally ended up at on purpose have been pretty scary lol


Foxtail said:


> Thats nothing... I was out with buddies a few years ago(possibly at the peeler bar) my ankle started to itch... Didnt think anything of it. But my leg started to itch, then my knee... I decided to go home, and drove 20 mins, the whole time getting more and more itchy. Being young and not too bright, I thought I might have contracted something nasty from said shady establishment. So as soon as I got home I ran for the shower. When I took my pants off I was covered in red bumps that were really itchy. Then I noticed a spider that looked like a black widdow but brown, crawl out of my pants.... It crawled all the way up one pantleg and down the other, biting me the whole way.......
> 
> Man was I ever relieved it was just a spider
> 
> I would agree with you, but then we would both be wrong...


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I am 94% sure it was the spider 

I would agree with you, but then we would both be wrong...


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

hahah , spider bite or serious crab attack either way..


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Is this a case of "The Emperors New Clothes?" Spiders leave BITE marks ( . . ) so where are the mark(s)?


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

There were 32 (..) Marks in total.... I didnt take a pic because this was a good 10 years ago and my cell didnt have a camera lol

I would agree with you, but then we would both be wrong...


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

bcorchidguy said:


> First things first, a Doctor should take a look. It doesn't look like you're having a histamine reaction but you are reacting (see little red bumps) Mosquito bites etc all leave different marks and bumps. I've had my level 3 first aid for many years and I will say with no reservations that... I'm not a Doc and with out a Doctor looking at it all you will be able to do is wonder why it's so damn itchy.
> 
> Did I mention you should get a Doctor to look? Good excuse for a drive into Mission.
> 
> Douglas


Technically I am in mission 

I've got my lvl 1 first aid, and all my military first aid. I will be getting it checked out tomorrow because the swelling as gotten worse unless of course it shows improvement overnight although I'm almost certain that they'll prescribe me pills that I already have sitting in my bathroom cabinet or Benadryl


----------



## bcorchidguy (Jan 14, 2011)

Most likely will, the big thing you need to watch for with anything like that is red streaks moving away from the bite marks and going up your limb towards your body core, if you see that hit emerg asap. Spider bites, flea bits, bed bugs etc may not be bad on their own but... you never know where that strange little bugger has been or who or what it bit before you.

Douglas


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Any update on your bites? What did the doctor say? 
Hopefully you are all better by now


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

double post


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

no doubt havent heard or seen spit, maybe he succumb to his bites lol


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Didn't go to the doctor, the swelling went down all the way after a bottle of Benadryl and it seams to be healing up fine now


----------

